# i was a bad betta keeper



## ilovebettafishandsuzys (Nov 18, 2012)

hi betta sorry i did not take better care of you. you were a very nice betta. i did not know you long if fact i never gave you a name so i will name you now. your name is sparky. i wish i had known about the amonia in our tank sparky and you would still be alive. i will all never forget you. you will be happy to know that i just got a new betta fish and i am nameing it ronto sparky which means son of sparky. eventhough he is not your son he acts just like you and i know he will love the tank. thank you for being a good betta for the two weeks i had you. thank you and i will never forget you. once more thank you sparky


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

don't feel bad- we've all been there! I remember my first betta ever, Rex..he lived in a vase for about 1.5 years before passing on...but we learn and remember!! Good luck with your new betta fish and I hope he does well (which I'm sure he will!)


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys (Nov 18, 2012)

thank you very much sunstar93 and i will take better care of ronto sparky


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, but I know that you'll give Ronto Sparky a good home. SIP Sparky.


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys (Nov 18, 2012)

thank you all


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sip, Sparky. Good luck with Ronto Sparky.


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys (Nov 18, 2012)

thank you rubinthebetta love your pic


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck with your second betta. You're in the right place to start learning how to be a better betta keeper  We all need to start somewhere.


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

learn from your mistakes and dont make the same mistakes twice


----------



## ilovebettafishandsuzys (Nov 18, 2012)

so sad. i killed my new betta to. i only had him for one day. still thank you all


----------

